# Amplificación stereo con 12v, amplificacion Stereo con menos de 6v



## robertomollo (Mar 21, 2009)

Saludos.

Me pueden ayudar en lo siguiente:
1. Obtener la mejor amplificación stereo con 12v de una fuente de alimentación de PC. El circuito que sea pequeño. Por el momento la mejor opcion la veo en el TDA2050 por ser pequeño. 
2. Obtener la mejor amplificación Stereo con menos de 6v y que no consuma mucho (quiero alimentarlo con una bateria nokia de celular) nuevamente el circuito debe ser pequeño. 

De antemano gracias por todo.


----------



## maton00 (Mar 21, 2009)

con una pila que se descarge en quince minutos? o menos porque el 2050 necesita fuente para dar duro (consume mucho a comparacion de lo que gasta un celular) a penas te va a sacar como 2 watts de potencia mejor usa el tda 2002 o mejor aun el tda 2003 con ese voltaje te saldran como 4.5 a 6 watts si le pones chicha a la bateria 

saludos


----------



## robertomollo (Mar 23, 2009)

Hola maton00.
el TDA2050 lo quiero alimentar con una fuente de alimentación de PC. Si hubiera otro circuito mejor al TDA2050 que me puedan sugerir, para ser alimentado con 12v.
Ahora quiero armar otro amplificador pero que se alimente con una bateria nokia. Que circuito integrado me recomiendan?


----------



## RaFFa (Mar 23, 2009)

la mejor opcion que yo personalmente veo para tener calidad y que sea pequeñito en estereo alimentadolo con 12v es el tda2009,y para la bateria de movil prueba con un tda2822,tambien es estereo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 23, 2009)

RaFFa dijo:
			
		

> la mejor opcion que yo personalmente veo para tener calidad y que sea pequeñito en estereo alimentadolo con 12v es el tda2009,y para la bateria de movil prueba con un tda2822,tambien es estereo.



La de Raffa es una excelente recomendación. Si no consigues el TDA2009, lo puedes reemplazar por el TDA2005, pero a cualquiera de ellos yo lo conectaría en puente, con lo cual vas a tener mas potencia de salida con la misma tensión de alimentación (cerca de 15W sobre 4 ohms de carga), claro que vas a tener que usar 2 chips en vez de uno...

Saludos!


----------



## robertomollo (Mar 23, 2009)

Gracias por la recomendación.
Un amigo tiene un amplificador para PC que se alimenta por USB. Desarmandolo pude ver que tiene un TDA2822 de 8pines.
-TDA2822 que amplificación tiene (unos 2W?) Cuanto consume?
Como pienso alimentarlo con una bateria de movil...
-A cualquier amplificador le puedo conectar en puente?
Tengo un aparato de musica X que bota menos de 2W, el cual quiero amplificar 1W mas con TDA7052 (me gusta este TDA porque es pequeño y no requiere componentes)

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 23, 2009)

robertomollo dijo:
			
		

> Un amigo tiene un amplificador para PC que se alimenta por USB. Desarmandolo pude ver que tiene un TDA2822 de 8pines.
> -TDA2822 que amplificación tiene (unos 2W?) Cuanto consume?
> Como pienso alimentarlo con una bateria de movil...



La potencia de salida depende de la alimentación y de la impedancia del parlante. En este caso del que hablás la tensión vale 5V, y habría que considerar 4V o menos por caídas internas en el chip; y la impedancia del parlante no tengo idea, pero supongamos 4 ohms:

Potencia = [(Vcc/2)^2] / (2*Rp) = [(4V/2)^2] / (2*4ohms) = *0.5 watt. Esa es la potencia maxima eficaz del TDA2822* y tal vez sea menos que eso...




			
				robertomollo dijo:
			
		

> -A cualquier amplificador le puedo conectar en puente?


Si, a cualquiera. De hecho, con un solo TDA2822 podes hacer un amplificadorfcador de 1W eficaz, pero monoaural, poniendo las dos mitades en puente.

Saludos!


----------



## kaká_2008 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hola amigos estoy buscando hacer un amplificador pequeño y portatil para llevarlo a todos lados...
y por lo menos deceo obtener calidad en sonido y que suene fuerte...    



> La de Raffa es una excelente recomendación. Si no consigues el TDA2009, lo puedes reemplazar por el TDA2005, pero a cualquiera de ellos yo lo conectaría en puente, con lo cual vas a tener mas potencia de salida con la misma tensión de alimentación (cerca de 15W sobre 4 ohms de carga), claro que vas a tener que usar 2 chips en vez de uno...



con lo que dice ezavalla...no entiendo lo de poner en puente para obtener mas potencia por la misma tension de alimentacion...
si lo tenes al circuito del TDA2005 que tira cerca de 15W... me lo pasas?te lo agradeceria...!
saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 23, 2009)

kaká_2008 dijo:
			
		

> con lo que dice ezavalla...no entiendo lo de poner en puente para obtener mas potencia por la misma tension de alimentacion...
> si lo tenes al circuito del TDA2005 que tira cerca de 15W... me lo pasas?te lo agradeceria...!
> saludos!



La conexión en puente consiste en usar dos amplificador que operan en contrafase y el parlante se conecta entre la salida de cada uno de ellos, no a masa como es común. De esa manera duplicás la excursión de la señal de salida y en teoría cuadruplicarías la potencia de salida, pero como los amplificador no son capaces de soportar el doble de corriente de salida, en los todos los casos se obtiene una duplicación real de la potencia y no el cuádruple. Esta es una práctica normal para aumentar la potencia cuando tienes limitaciones en la alimentación.

El circuito del TDA2005 está en el datasheet (sale como *bridge amplificadorfier*). Yo tengo una versión modificada para bajar la ganancia, pero es mucho lío: vas a tener que sacar cuentas y controlar de que no oscile. Mejor usá ese del datasheet y atenuá un poco la entrada (tiene 40dB=100 de ganancia que es muy mucho).

Saludos!


----------



## kaká_2008 (Mar 23, 2009)

ok agradesco tu respuesta...
te explico lo que quiero hacer..
seria un amplificador estereo con un subwoofer...
osea tambien a la parte estereo la puedo hacer con un TDA2822M pero no se como adaptarle el subwoofer...
tendria que hacerle otro circuito especial para este?


PD: tengo unos paralantes de la compu que suenan muy bien...tiene un subwoofer de 10W y dos parlantecitos de 3W...suenan fuerte y con una buena calidad..
me ayudan a hacer algo parecido?
gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 23, 2009)

kaká_2008 dijo:
			
		

> te explico lo que quiero hacer..
> seria un amplificador estereo con un subwoofer...
> osea tambien a la parte estereo la puedo hacer con un TDA2822M pero no se como adaptarle el subwoofer...
> tendria que hacerle otro circuito especial para este?



Claro que sí! No solo tienes que hacer un amplificador aparte para el subwofer sino que también tienes que agregar un filtro activo a los satélites y al sub, para repartir los rangos de frecuencia en los que debe operar cada uno.



			
				kaká_2008 dijo:
			
		

> PD: tengo unos paralantes de la compu que suenan muy bien...tiene un subwoofer de 10W y dos parlantecitos de 3W...suenan fuerte y con una buena calidad..
> me ayudan a hacer algo parecido?



Primero revisá los foros de *Audio de pequeña señal* y de *AUdio de gran señal*. En ellos hay gran cantidad de circuitos ya probados que puedes usar para lo que quieres. Tratá de elegir algunos y vemos que se puede hacer.

Saludos!


----------



## robertomollo (Mar 27, 2009)

Hola.
Si me pudieran ayudar con las siguientes preguntas:
-Cual tiene mayor amplificación o mayor volumen, TDA2822 o TDA7052 ?
-En calidad de sonido cual es mejor TDA2822 o TDA7052?
-Cual de los dos consume mas energia (con que circuito se descargaria mas rapido la bateria) ?
-TDA7050 cuanto de amplificación tiene?

Me gusta los circuitos integrados pequeños y que no requiera componentes como el TDA7052, pero de seguro debe tener algunos inconvenientes.


----------



## lawebdejorge (Oct 7, 2009)

amigo yo buscaba lo mismo que tu  y la mejor opcion a mi gudto para la fuente de pc son los tda2050 que los pueden dar hasta 32 w rms y existe la opcion de hacerlo con fuente simple, yo los hice y anduvieron a la primera


----------



## franc0 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hola como estan soy tayler sera que porfavor me pueden enviar a mi correo electronico el un circuito de un mini ampilficador que cea alimentado por un bateri de celular nokia porfa si chau *y* gracias a mi correo es Las Normas Aplican Para Todos@forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 6, 2010)

Hola franc0.

Usa el buscador sólo pon ----   LM386 --- eso es todo.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Una pequeña sugerencia, para cuando tengas tiempo, lee las normas del foro


----------



## Tavo (Mar 6, 2010)

perdón que me meta pero acabo de leer algo tan descabellado!

Ni en sueños vas a poder alimentar un amplificador TDA2050 con una batería de celular!
Tampoco con una fuente de PC. Ya que estas fuentes (genéricas) tienen como máximo 4 o 5 amperes en +12V y menos de 1A en -12V. Asi que no vas a poder de ninguna manera.

Te sugiero que te informes bien y trates de entender el datasheet (hoja de datos) del TDA2050. Éste es el link directo.

Con esa batería no vas a poder alimentar mas que un LM386 como decía un compa mas arriba. No esperes sacar ni 2W reales a partir de una batería de celular.

Saludos!
Tavo10


----------



## franc0 (Abr 15, 2010)

gracias, tayler es mi sobrino aun *QU*iere armar un amplificador con poco voltaje, asi *QU*e le di uno con un LM386 no usa gran cosa solo dos condensadores y un potenciometro lo paso a pbc y les paso el dato ok salu*DOS*


----------



## Tavo (Abr 15, 2010)

Una batería de celular tiene mucho menos de 1A. Creo que casi ningún amplificador se puede alimentar así. O sea, se puede, pero la potencia obtenida va a ser muy inferior a 1W RMS.

Sería una buena idea alimentar un amplificador con una batería de moto. Ahí si es algo más respetable. Creo que tienen entre 4 y 6 Amperes sobre 12V. Ya con eso se puede hacer un lindo ampli.. Es solo una idea.

Saludos!
Tavo10


----------

